# Japan Earthquake



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Just watched footage an the news, horrific, never really comprehended the power of a Tsunami till I saw that film. :shocking: Now an Tsunami warning around the Pacific coast.


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

MarkF said:


> Just watched footage an the news, horrific, never really comprehended the power of a Tsunami till I saw that film. :shocking: Now an Tsunami warning around the Pacific coast.


At least they will get time to prepare... .. the loss of life is sad ..


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

This is a major tragedy and itâ€™s far from over. Reports of a missing ship and train donâ€™t bode well for a happy outcome. 

Best of luck to all those affected.


----------



## silverflyer (Feb 9, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers go to all effected by this catastrophe.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

silverflyer said:


> Our thoughts and prayers go to all effected by this catastrophe.


A large AMEN to that. And my USN grandson, recently transferred to Hawaii, is probably batting down the Navy hatches there in anticipation of the tsunami's arrival.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A very sad day for the people of Japan, especially people living in Sendai :no:


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Absolute devastation, thoughts go out to the people of Japan.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

All said above really. Awesome power. Makes you realise how insignificant we are in the universe. :notworthy:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve just seen this on the news, a sad day for all caught up in it


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

Watching the news today, I think the magnitude of this tragedy is only just starting to become apparent.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I managed to get in touch with my friends there last night, thankfully the whole family are well and safe (they live in the Tokyo suburbs) but the experience was one they have never been through before, they said the quake on Friday was in a different league from anything before and the aftershocks over the weekend were virtually continous, and now of course there is the added problems and fears from the Fukushima plant.

Thankfully I think Japanese are probably the only people on the planet that could cope as well as they are going to need to, with a mindset of dicipline, determination and excellence in all they do.


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

USGS reported a 6.1 and a 5.2 within the past hour.

"There have been hundreds of aftershocks following the devastating magnitude 8.9 earthquake that struck off the East Coast of Japan on March 11. More than two dozen are greater than magnitude 6, the size of the earthquake that severely damaged Christchurch, NZ last month."

:jawdrop:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

At least the power plant situation is looking calmer now.


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

MarkF said:


> At least the power plant situation is looking calmer now.


Some interesting comments here http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/03/14/fukushiima_analysis/

I suspect UK plants would not fare so well.


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

Just seen this link posted on another forum with before and after satellite pictures. The devastation is harrowing:

http://www.abc.net.au/news/events/japan-quake-2011/beforeafter.htm


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

With all the talk of â€œnuclear melt downâ€ we have to give credit to those engineers who have remained on site to deal with this disaster.

I suspect they will be just as lost in bureaucracy as with those brave people who gave their lives to limit the Chernobyl disaster.

My best regards and respect to those fifty odd, remarkably brave Japanese engineers, I hope you get out intact and healthy.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

My son has been living and working in Tokyo for a few years now and has a lovely Japanese wife and a four year old son. I don't think I've ever been so grateful for modern technology with applications like Skype giving my wife and I the opportunity to almost feel as though we have been there with them while they have gone though a very worrying week and more to come in the future.

Japan will be calling on all it's famous resources of discipline and co-operation over the whole of the period of re-building to come and in many ways I'm proud that my son will be part of it, though worried like hell in case anything happens to him... Difficult times..


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

artistmike said:


> My son has been living and working in Tokyo for a few years now and has a lovely Japanese wife and a four year old son. I don't think I've ever been so grateful for modern technology with applications like Skype giving my wife and I the opportunity to almost feel as though we have been there with them while they have gone though a very worrying week and more to come in the future.
> 
> Japan will be calling on all it's famous resources of discipline and co-operation over the whole of the period of re-building to come and in many ways I'm proud that my son will be part of it, though worried like hell in case anything happens to him... Difficult times..


Mike, my thoughts are with you and your family, I found out yesterday from my friends in Tokyo that the young lady in my avatar has not been in touch since the the day before the quake, she was attending a langauge school east of Chiba as she does every Friday trying to better her english.....over a few trips there I knew her very well, she is a lovely singer and was in Japan earning money to send to her parents back in Phillipines, at the moment I am bit knocked for six, after seeing all the stuff on the TV over the past week ans then finding out my friends were safe, but now this I am a bit devastated quite frankly.


----------



## ROCKET (Mar 18, 2011)

Heavy stuff -thinking of all out there and those who have any family and friends out there to.It makes you thankful that your own family is safe and well here in the uk.

All the best Mike

Antony. :drinks:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A little bit of good news 

http://search.japantimes.co.jp/cgi-bin/nn20110403a5.html


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Stan said:


> I suspect they will be just as lost in bureaucracy as with those brave people who gave their lives to limit the Chernobyl disaster.


..... even worse, it seems the survivors are being deliberately neglected !!!

YouTube link re' liquidators.


----------

